# [ICONS][APK] ICS PLATES HD - 1,256Icons - July 16th, 2012



## solarus

Mod Type:: Icons

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
IC Plates HD Zip and APK File

My first set of icons. These icons are inspired by several other icons out there (ex the shading from iPhonious and several alternate icons). Many thanks to all for the inspiration and in some cases the icons. I wanted something that would simply unify the size and shape of app icons.

*A full list of the Icons included in the set is included in the Zip.*

Preview:









*The zip contains 1,185 icons 124x124 px in size*

1) If using the Zip, copy the zip to SDCARD and then use the launcher or app of your choice to customize the icon shortcut.
2) See DcoMbl's Post below for APK link and instructions.

*Zip Set: Download Here*
*Last Updated: July 16th, 2012*

*IMPORTANT NOTICE:* If you are using any version of Jelly Bean (ROM
or OTA) please be aware that the donate version of the apk will NO
LONGER theme icons in the drawer or automatically theme icons on the
desktop. Changes Google made in JB are creating problems with 
paid/donate apk themes purchased in the Play Store. You CAN still theme
icons manually on the desktop. Hopefully the launcher devs will have a 
solution soon.

*APK in Second Post*
_________________________________________________

We have put together a cube variant of the ICS Plates theme.
Thanks to Docsparks for his excellent work on the APK development and the creation of the "cubes".

*ICS Plates HD - Donate Version*


*ICS Plates Cubed - Play Store*


All Plates HD updates will be applied to Cubed

Enjoy!

*Copyright Info:*
*Copyright Info:*

This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivs 3.0 Unported License

*A full list of the Icons included in the set is attached.*


----------



## DcoMbl

*+ The official APK +*
No ads, just a direct link.
By request, Use only this link: http://goo.gl/xdJ6l
APK & Link Updated 6.12

For more consistent updates,
You can buy a copy from the Google Play Market @
https://play.google....theme.icsplates

By buying the market version, You donate a lil' love to Solarus and our effort.
Also I personally will like you more.








----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WORKS WITH :*
Go Launcher EX 2.0+
Go Launcher EX 3.0
ADW.Launcher / ADW EX
Crazy Home
Open Home
VTL Launcher
Circle Launcher
Desktop Visualizer DVR
OpenHome 6
Apex Launcher
Nova Launcher
MX Home
Launcher-X
RabbitLauncher
FolderOrganizer
*Please PM ME if you have an issue with the APK*
Read the market information to know how this works.
It took enough time as is making this work for 15+ different launchers and apps
So Hit the 'Like this' button would ya?
*Having problems? Make sure to get the latest APK.*

*PLEASE LEAVE SOME FEEDBACK!*


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Very nice. Colors are nice and glossy, (though not too fond of the extended box around Handcent). Especially love the search function. Great job.


----------



## housry23

Thanks! There are so many! I can never find a pack with all my homescreen apps and it always makes it look funny. This gives me a nice, clean and uniform look. Thank you for sharing.


----------

